# Where can I get Custom Guitar Picks Made in Canada?



## Cross

I am looking to get some custom guitar picks made however, I would require that the place where I order them from is able to ship the order out fairly quickly. I am aiming to have my design ready by tomorrow, or Monday, and would probably need them at the latest on the following Monday. Is there a place in Canada that does custom guitar picks? Currenty, I am looking at Steve Clayton USA as they have the quickest turnaround time, although a representative told me that it could take 5 - 7 business days to reach Canadian customers. 

Alternatively, does anyone know where I could pick up a mass volume of BLANK guitar picks at a store in Canada? Any help would be sincerely appreciated, thanks in advance.

-RC


----------



## Hamm Guitars

Ernie Ball will do it for you.

http://www.ernieball.com/products/guitar-picks/

But, they are not in Canada.

You could buy the picks bulk and have them printed here though.


----------



## geckodog

Give these guys a call, I know that they do custom printing. Just not sure what the actual details are. www.palmerinomusic.com


----------



## Ripper

Do a forum search, there was a discussion on this awhile back and might have the info you want.


----------



## uglydog

*Picks*

We are now doing custom printed guitar picks check us out at
www.uglydog.ca


----------



## Doc Plus

Lauzon from Quebec: http://www.lauzonpickups.com

Great price and great guy ! 
I've got 2 and one is a real P90 in a humbucker slanted size for the bridge of my gibson nighthawk.


----------



## johnsatrimayer

Sorry Doc, he meant guitar picks. not guitar pickups. hwopv


----------

